

$35 Raspberry Pi computers are selling for $227 on EBay - SlimHop
http://www.ebay.com/itm/280866328803#ht_500wt_924

======
lamperstamp
Its wrong that the Raspberry Pi foundation hasn't had a preemptive stock of
product for the consumers. The idea was a cheap economical computing unit, not
this clusterf*ck.

~~~
R_Symtex_II
Cost risk benefit... potential losses are made on the initial release but
greater media attention and PR is placed upon the product itself to in turn
increase the demand for future sales. In lieu of 'not having an Apple Store
but wanting to generate significant buzz' solution.

Its a longer term-view (hampered mainly by stifling manufacturing) and a risky
one considering the fragility of this industry where the 'faster gun' is made
not in years in a factory but in months by enthusiasts/developers in their
spare time, But who knows maybe their strategy only intended for this PR stunt
to occur enough times to build up enough interest and then miraculously begin
to take orders on a 'newly-arrived' supply.

I might buy one second-hand... if it comes up locally. I don't need a media
center, but it was geared to be a stepping stone for programming, right?

------
jameslipton
The _winning bid_ was $227. Supply and demand, my friend.

